# Scan measuring behind



## michelle1972 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi all
I'm in a bit of a state, I transferred 1, 5 day on the 2nd September. So today went for a 7 week scan to be told that I'm measuring 5 weeks 6 days  they can see the sac, tissue (?) and fetal pole but no heartbeat and that it could be late implantation but I didn't think that could happen with IVF.  I have to go back in a week but as you can imagine I'm a mess.


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Huge hugs, I’ve been where you are and it’s such a difficult and worrying time. The best advice I can give is to stay positive and hopeful because should the worst happen, it doesn’t make it any less painful  you can’t prepare for that, so you keep on cheering your little embryo on. Whatever happens people will be here to support you xx


----------



## michelle1972 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you for replying I know I can't change anything but I'm a complete mess I have t stopped crying have no appetite and just feel so hopeless. I can't tell anyone only my husband and he just keeps telling me everything will be ok. x


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

It can happen that its slower to implant, its also really hard to get an accurate measurement at such an early stage, it can vary from machine to machine and with each sonographer. Its so hard but until next scan theres no way of knowing. Good luck


----------



## michelle1972 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you I really appreciate your advice xx


----------

